# نرجو منكم طرح تجاربكم لــ اختبار الأوشا osha



## e-asker (1 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة لله وبركاته

أخواني ارجو منكم طرح تجاربتكم وخبراتكم في اختبار الأوشا-osha

-هل الأختبار صعب أم سهل ؟ 
-هل يتطلب جهد كبير وحفظ؟
-هل يستطيع اي شخص اخذ هذا الكورس حتى إن كانت خلفيتة في الأوشا بسيطه ؟
-ماطبيعة الأسألة؟ وكم عدد الأسالة
من لدية بعض من نماذج الأختبار يضعها هنا لكي نستطيع التعر ف على الأختبار وناخذ خلفية 

انتظرردودكم..​


----------



## Abu nouf (10 يونيو 2011)

مرحبا بالجميع

بخصوص اختبار الأوشا ليس بالصعب جدا ولكن يجب أن يكون لديك الرغبة والجدية في الحصول عليها وبعد ذلك لن يستصعب عليك أي شئ ، حيث أن اختبارها يعتمد جدا على خبرتك ومعلوماتك في هذا المجال .


----------



## e-asker (11 يونيو 2011)

Abu nouf 

يعطيك العافية ماقصرت يالغالي 

هل تعرف معهد يعطي دبلوم في السيفتي؟
وشكرا لك


----------



## يا الغالي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

e-asker 
الاختبار يختلف عن نوع الشهادة التي تريدها وعلى حسب عدد ساعات الشهادة .... فهناك شهادات اوشا ليست فيها اختبار انما تطبيق ما يدرس فيها مثل شهادة Hazardous Materials 2015.


----------

